# Trade me



## Farcry (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi All

I have decided to make this post, to try and generate a bit of gossip/interest, incite/help perhaps? in terms of all of the amazing things that end up on trade me.

what i mean to say is : has anyone seen this?
E BIKE LITHIUM IRON BATTERY 48V 20AH
http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=601893623
it could be a steal!!!! (its not me selling by the way)

or this? :
Other E-Si electricMoped 2008
http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=602466265

wouldn't that be something to work on!!!


feel free to post links to other auctions that may be of interest to other enthusiasts 


cheers
Michael.


----------

